# Roli Seaboard Block



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 8, 2017)

They've done a mini version of the seaboard, that can snap together with others to form bigger keyboards. I played the rise a few times in a music shop here, but it wasn't quite in 'impulse buy' territory. This one is under £300 and I ordered it less than 20mins from seeing the tweet about it!

https://roli.com/products/blocks/seaboard-block


----------



## Mornats (Jun 8, 2017)

I was just looking at this on their website. Can it be used with a PC Daw or is it just iOS only? I'd love one for use next to my NI S61 providing there's enough PC vsts that it can play with.


----------



## NameOfBand (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't understand why there are no wieghted or semi weighted options with this modular approach. Saw one kickstarter for such a thing but that's about it. It would be really convenient to have an 88 key controller that could be disassembled and put in a suit case.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jun 8, 2017)

Very interesting! Once you receive it, it would be great to hear your thoughts, especially in comparison to the bigger models. I'm wondering whether the playability / response is similar...


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 8, 2017)

WILX are the keys normal sized ? It's hard to tell on their page. I also wish they'd give you the normal version of their synthesizer and not just a preset version.

Has anybody been hearing about Seaboard wear issues?


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 8, 2017)

There is Vax Midi
http://vaxmidi.com



NameOfBand said:


> I don't understand why there are no wieghted or semi weighted options with this modular approach. Saw one kickstarter for such a thing but that's about it. It would be really convenient to have an 88 key controller that could be disassembled and put in a suit case.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 8, 2017)

NameOfBand said:


> I don't understand why there are no wieghted or semi weighted options with this modular approach. Saw one kickstarter for such a thing but that's about it. It would be really convenient to have an 88 key controller that could be disassembled and put in a suit case.


I saw that as well. it was like sticker type sensors on each key and it would let you do the same; if the hands slide up, cc messages will also rise up, like the roli. the difference would be it was on top of a key of a normal midi controller.

maybe I am wrong (and lazy to google it) but I think that kickstarter was what that turn into the roli. nor sure.

I do see composers getting this roli but seeing that its alike a rubber thing its a little off putting. I would have to try one and really know.


----------



## Mornats (Jun 8, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> WILX are the keys normal sized ? It's hard to tell on their page. I also wish they'd give you the normal version of their synthesizer and not just a preset version.
> 
> Has anybody been hearing about Seaboard wear issues?



I had a live chat with someone on their website and they say they're looking into upgrade paths and/or a standalone release of their synth in the future.


----------



## FriFlo (Jun 9, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> WILX are the keys normal sized ? It's hard to tell on their page. I also wish they'd give you the normal version of their synthesizer and not just a preset version.
> 
> Has anybody been hearing about Seaboard wear issues?


It is clear form the dimensions and the ration between hand and seaboard in the video, that this is a lot smaller than the seaboard rise or grand.
Regarding wear issues: I could compare rise and grand in a music shop and there definitively is a quality difference between the two. Generally, I am not to sure how long any of these are gonna last ... but sliding on the rise gave me more of the feel, that the silicon-like material would over time probably wear out.


----------



## hyperscientist (Jun 9, 2017)

I use Rise 25 for about a year and I see absolutely no signs of wear (not even a sign of a sign). On the other hand… my cat used it for about 2 seconds and there was a puncture already. So, I guess it depends on the user.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Jun 9, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> I saw that as well. it was like sticker type sensors on each key and it would let you do the same; if the hands slide up, cc messages will also rise up, like the roli. the difference would be it was on top of a key of a normal midi controller.
> 
> maybe I am wrong (and lazy to google it) but I think that kickstarter was what that turn into the roli. nor sure.



You probably refer to TouchKeys, which was developed by Andrew McPherson of Queen Mary University.

Link: http://touchkeys.co.uk


----------



## Mornats (Jun 9, 2017)

hyperscientist said:


> I use Rise 25 for about a year and I see absolutely no signs of wear (not even a sign of a sign). On the other hand… my cat used it for about 2 seconds and there was a puncture already. So, I guess it depends on the user.



They do recommend in their support section that you don't let your cat play it.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 10, 2017)

Hans-Peter said:


> You probably refer to TouchKeys, which was developed by Andrew McPherson of Queen Mary University.
> 
> Link: http://touchkeys.co.uk



Yes! 
thats the one. I feel those are way much better options than rise. then again, 712 pounds for 61key midi controller.. its not an easy buy.


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hans-Peter said:


> You probably refer to TouchKeys, which was developed by Andrew McPherson of Queen Mary University.
> 
> Link: http://touchkeys.co.uk



Interesting. I own both the Roli Riser 49 and 25(use for solos) and really enjoy them. The TouchKeys looks very similar in operation as Roli. It is kind of do you like the TouchKeys with standard keyboard black and white keys, or the Roli style type keyboard.

I find with the Roli with all of the 5 sense touches turned up full sensitivity, you do need to be more precise on your striking the keys. Wonder if it is the same with the Touchkeys?

It may just be me, but I find I can move around faster on the keys with the Roli(than my Korg Triton) because of the black key design. It is really cool now to do vibratos with your fingers right on each key and various expressions.

The one thing I see different with the Roli vs the Touch is the Roli has the 2 full length bands top and bottom of the keyboard to do slides and drop in and out of the normal keys.

Also about the cat, you also don't want to have long fingernails which could possibly cut into the Roli fabric they use. The Fabric is pretty durable and I see no sign of wear either on my keyboards so far.

take care,
Dave

PS: I owned the Riser 25 before I got the Riser 49. Enjoyed the 25 and still do but found I just needed more keys to do what I wanted to do. And sorry for getting off topic a little bit about the Roli Blocks.


----------



## Vastman (Jun 10, 2017)

Holding out for a 61 key or larger...


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## jononotbono (Jun 21, 2017)

My Seaboard Rise has no wear whatsoever after hammering it for abou a year and half. The build quality is incredible.


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 21, 2017)

As mentioned before I have the Riser 25 and 49, Looking at the pictures on the Seaboard Blocks again, I don't think I could get used to their compessed(smaller) key dimensions if that is truly what the picture and video shows. its cool that you can tie them together, but I also really like the additional left hand side controls of the Riser series. Wonder how the slide bands on the blocks work with 2 or more units tied together? The person in synthpunks posted video only did a slide on one of the bocks at the end. For someone cramped for area space, these would be ideal. 

3 Seaboard Blocks would give you 72 keys(I think there are 24 keys/block). Wonder if you could do splits-different instrument on each block? Not looking to get any, just throwing out comments.


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Most of you probably seen this on Roli Seaboard blocks website but found this in their FAQ section
Size dfferences of Seaboard Riser vs Blocks-was curious on sizes.


The Seaboard Block is about half the size of a Seaboard RISE 25.
Its 24 keywaves are smaller – about 80% the size of the RISE’s – so the playing experience is a little different (see keywave surface comparison above).
Be a good keyboard for children hand size.

Anyway take care,
Dave


----------

